
Reflections on trusting SGX - darkmighty
https://www.sigarch.org/reflections-on-trusting-sgx/
======
Boulth
I wonder what effect does it have on Signal's Contact Discovery [0] (is this
in production yet?).

[0]: [https://signal.org/blog/private-contact-
discovery/](https://signal.org/blog/private-contact-discovery/)

